# A2Z CNC QCTP



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 5, 2009)

I plan to upgrade my QCTP in the near future, and was wondering if anyone here might like first dibs at the A2Z CNC QCTP set I'm using now.
Here's a couple pics:











I plan to keep the tools, I just didn't feel like taking them out of their holders to take a picture.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 5, 2009)

Just curious, why do you want to get another QCTP? That set looks like it works great? I like the handle!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 5, 2009)

I want something with a little bigger holders, and a bit more repeatability. 1/2" tooling is a pretty tight fit in these.

I'll probably pick up the set from Lathemaster, just for the ease of installation. If memory serves, you have that one, don't you? How do you like it?


----------



## russthetoolman (Jun 5, 2009)

Is it for a 9-10 inch machine? How much?
Thanks
Russ


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 5, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> Is it for a 9-10 inch machine? How much?
> Thanks
> Russ


Sorry, it's for a HF 8x12 or Lathemaster 8x14.

I'm going to be looking for $100 shipped.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 5, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I want something with a little bigger holders, and a bit more repeatability. 1/2" tooling is a pretty tight fit in these.
> 
> I'll probably pick up the set from Lathemaster, just for the ease of installation. If memory serves, you have that one, don't you? How do you like it?


 
Yes I do & I like it alot. I can't comment much cause it's the only QCTP I've ever used/had. When I was looking to buy one I orginally was going to buy a piston type Phase2 but I read online that wedge type is better? Why I don't know. Is this true?

I decided to take wquiles' advice & get the LM QCTP. I'm still glad that I did, thanks Will! It bolts on the 8x14 without any modifications needed. 1/2" is the max that will fit in the AXA holders too. Although the "T" series holders from LM are shortened to work with the 8x14 I still had to mill my holders for every 1/2" tool that I have. They won't go low enough to get to the center of the work piece.

On the right is an unmilled holder. With the 102 holders that have the V groove for holding boring bars I didn't have to get the holders milled even with a 1/2" bar.






I used the handle from the stock turret holder. Even though it's shorter than what it came with I haven't had any issues.






I got a parting blade holder from CDCO & had to have it milled too. 










When I first got it I needed to use it right away & had no choice but to use the blade upside down. :laughing: Luckily it worked out for me.






I decided to have all my holders milled. I got my first four holders milled locally for $45. What sucks is I have to get my holders milled everytime I buy new ones. Another option would be to get the compound milled like this. That way you won't have to buy the holders from LM or get them milled for 1/2" tools & you could just by the standard holders for cheap at CDCO or somewhere else.

BTW great price you are offering the set for! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures. I'll probably mill down the compound and press in a new tower if I decide I need it.

Speaking of milling the compound, I'd recommend to anyone who gets this set to mill the compound down flush, toss out the spacer, and use a combo of a bushing and a nut or the stock handle to hold it down. The "nut" that the kit uses is aluminum, and can't handle really torquing it down. The holder will work better with 3/8" or larger tooling if you do this, and should be a bit sturdier too. I might even have it set up like that by the time I sell it.

I'll throw in a set of mostly unused boring bars for free whenever I get around to selling it.


----------



## xl97 (Jun 10, 2009)

Noobie help: 

I am going to be ordering a QCTP for my lathe I just got (HF 8x12/14)

I was going to get the A2Z, but read that it was sorta on the small side for an 8x12 lathe.. and wasnt as rigid as the wedge style QCTP from LatheMaster.com

is this true? LMS/A2Z is piston? LM/AxA for 8x12 is wedge type?

and that wedge type AxA was beefier/better for repeatability.

I sent an email to LatheMaster.com with some noob questions.. (no response in about 5 days so far)

I plan to use 1/2 in tools at times.. but you DO? or DO NOT need to machine the holders for it to work on a stock 8x12 machine? I dont want to have to modify anything (dont even have a lathe)

looking for a nice direct BOLT-ON upgrade..

I know I have to special order tool holders mde for the 8x12 so they get low enough... but those do NOT get low enough when using 1/2 tools?

anyone wanna chime in on pros/cons for BOTH AxA and A2Z? to educate a noobie?

Just to new to machining in general to have worry about having to modifying a QCTP and not just get straight to leaning/working..etc

so to summarize.. Id like to get the beefier AxA from LatheMaster.. for stability.. but if I have to constantly modify tools or holders so they work with it.. whats the point? Is this the case? Do you need to modify ANYTHING with a A2Z QCTP?

Also what about getting an AxA from www.littlemachineshop.com ..and one of their special compound tops? specifically for the 8x's? anyone make things alittle clearer for me on that approach? form what I gather.. even if I get the A2Z QCTP..Id still need to get one of those compound rest tops....right?

(help a noobie see the light.. and understand it all!) LOL 

Thanks


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 10, 2009)

:welcome:

With the A2Z, you'd need either a hacksaw, a mill, or one of the modified compounds from LMS. I'd recommend going even further, and taking the compound down to flush. This would work better for 1/2" tooling, and would improve the rigidity and repeatability,

I'm planning on moving to the Lathemaster QCTP myself, for the same reasons you want to get one from them. Lathemaster also offers pre-milled holders at a premium price. If you use smaller tooling, or mill the compound, you can use non-milled holders which can be bought much cheaper.

The only reason to go with the A2Z is that it's quite a bit cheaper than most of the other options. It was a good starter for me, and it works well with aluminum, but I'd like to start in on steel, titanium, and very small precision work, and those are things the A2Z isn't very good with.


----------



## xl97 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...  (and the welcome)


so if I go with the AxA from LM...

the modified tool holders will ONLY work with 1/2" tools? anything smaller than 1/2"..I need to use a regular, non-modified tool holder? (am I understanding correctly?)

I want something decent.. but of course dont want to break the bank..or take out a second mortgage on my house! LOL

the AxA from LM..is pricey.. $169 + tax..comes with basic holders...and zero tools..  additional holders are $17 bucks a pop.. 

so either all 1/2 tools.. or possible double the holders needed special onesfor 1/2" toosl and normal holders for smaller tools?????

yikes!

I assume I can only order holders from them for the rest of my life (of eventually get a mill and mod my own...LOL)

Im just trying to educate myself and be clear on what I have in store having an 8x12 lathe and any special requirements..

I dont want to have MOD the QCTP I dish out money for in any way...and of course buying a QCTP means no shimming.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 10, 2009)

The problem with 1/2 inch tools is that the top of the tool has to be at the center height of the chuck. A tall holder (as in this case ) may hit a tall plinth (the raised part of the compound) before getting low enough for a 1/2 inch tool. Once you take a bit off the bottom of the holder, the 1/2 inch tool can be lowered enough.

For a smaller tool you simply raise the holder. That's what the adjustment nut is for.

Daniel


----------



## darkzero (Jun 10, 2009)

You can use smaller than 1/2" tools with them perfectly fine. Even with the modified holders I had to mill them to use 1/2" tools. 1/2" tools fit, they just would not get low enough for me. There are other places you can buy the AXA holders for cheaper but they are unmodified. CDCO sells the regular AXA holders for $9. Great prices they have & I've order a few things from them but don't ever return anything, I will NEVER order from CDCO again!


----------



## xl97 (Jun 11, 2009)

so to be clear.. even though they modify their holders.. they STILL DONT WORK with 1/2 tools? THATS LAMES...WHATS THE POINT THEN?

geez..

I mean if I get this expensive QCTP... and pay the higher price for the already modified holders.. Id still have to pay a crap ton of moeny to send them out somewhere to get modified even further?!! since I dont own a mill.

what a joke.


is there the same problems with the A2Z QCTP? like having to modifying the post or anything?


why wont you ever order from CDCO??


----------



## xl97 (Jun 11, 2009)

double post....sorry.

I am wondering if I get the AxA from littlemachineshop.com you need to get a pre-modified compound rest top for it.. this makes it lower I guess?

but does the LMS version of the AxA require the 'special' tool holders? that LatheMaster/com's version does?

also.. ifI got the AxA QCTP from LMS (with compound rest top)... AND a few of the modified holders from lathemaster.com woudl this let me use 1/2" tooling and be centred? (or even lower?)

got an email off to LMS right now..just waiting for some feedback. =)

thanks


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 26, 2009)

I've got my new Toolpost set up. I still need a parting blade holder, (I forgot about the CDCO holder being too tall, and ordered it.) but I'll make do in the meantime.

The Lathemaster QCTP is head and shoulders above the A2Z. Everything just seems to work better. Now I just need some improved tooling to match :devil:


----------



## xl97 (Jun 26, 2009)

the LM version of the AxA (same as LatheMaster AxA)... needs a special compound rest top to be used with the HF or LM 8x12/14 lathes..


LM version has modified tool post
LMS version needs modifed compound rest..


LM version needs 'special' modified tool holders that are milled down to be able to go low enough...and can only be bought through LM (or modified yourself for future uses)

LMS version DOES NOT have pre drilled/tapped holes in the new compound rest to retro-fit the fine tuning knob/wheel 

I have heard that with the LM version..1/2" tools still cant get low enough?

something I thought about with the LMS version is..you can still order some modifed tool holders to get tools VERY low... but was told 1/2" tools holders 'will' get low enough to be center or slightly under)

after some emails and reading... these 'facts' are what have been relayed to me.. as well as me having the LMS version in my hand to clarify (about needing to be drilled and tapped) =(


----------

